
The Most Important Scientist You’ve Never Heard Of - DiabloD3
http://mentalfloss.com/article/94569/clair-patterson-scientist-who-determined-age-earth-and-then-saved-it
======
fuzzfactor
That's industrial analytical chemistry for ya.

20% to 30% of assigned tasks are based on superstition, holding steady for
decades now.

------
sprafa
this was horrific to read.

